
A former friend blocked me: what I learned about myself First - djug
https://plus.google.com/+Scobleizer/posts/Tni3a8RMiHh
======
muhuk
Hubris. This is what happens when you put your internet fame in front of
everything else. If a friend blocks me and I realize I have some fault, I'd
totally try to make amends. Email or good old phone calls are all on the
table.

